# Best Brompton pannier



## Yellow Fang (26 Jun 2008)

1) Cloth pannier
2) Touring pannier
3) Shopping pannier
4) S-bag
5) Brompton bureau

http://www.foldingbikes.co.uk/brompton_bags.htm
http://www.biketrax.co.uk/products.php?plid=m6b0s154p0
https://pcoms-server.com/carradiceshop/ccp51/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi?&pg=prod&ref=brompton-bureau

Can't decide between the touring and the carradice myself.


----------



## Yellow Fang (11 Oct 2008)

Checked out some panniers at the Cycle Show today. Caradice appear to do three versions of Brompton panniers: a green one with straps, a black one with straps, and a silver one with clips. I'm quite keen on the silver one. I also quite like Brompton's touring pannier.

When I was at the Brompton factory the other week, I saw someone had a leather Brompton pannier. Where do you get these?


----------



## Yellow Fang (11 Oct 2008)

There is also a wicker basket that you can fit to a Brompton. It looks like you need a different carrier frame for the Carradice and basket, which is a bit of a pain.

http://www.velorution.biz/?page_id=983


----------



## Mr Phoebus (11 Oct 2008)

Yellow Fang said:


> There is also a wicker basket that you can fit to a Brompton. It looks like you need a different carrier frame for the Carradice and basket, which is a bit of a pain.
> 
> http://www.velorution.biz/?page_id=983



I do like some of those colour combos. 
I know they're an acquired taste, but I like to be different.


----------



## Yellow Fang (12 Oct 2009)

Looks like this poll is out of date now. I couldn't see the old cloth pannier at the Brompton stall at the Cycle Show. It seems to have been replaced by the C bag, which personally I'm not sure is as good. There is also a leather briefcase that fits onto the pannier holder. I would dearly love one of those, but it's not a very sensible way of spending £250.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Oct 2009)

There's an Ortlieb one mentioned in Velovision I think.


----------



## Darryl (12 Oct 2009)

I find the touring bag is great on the bike but can be awkward when carried, especially if the bag is full.

Also I know you can add a rear rack but not sure what panniers are availa ble for it


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Oct 2009)

This chap's mounted an S bag like a saddle bag;

http://sevenleagueboots.wordpress.com/2009/03/07/s-bag-saddlebag/


----------



## Campfire (12 Oct 2009)

Darryl said:


> I find the touring bag is great on the bike but can be awkward when carried, especially if the bag is full.
> 
> Also I know you can add a rear rack but not sure what panniers are availa ble for it



I don't think you put panniers on it but a bag shaped to the bike. I like the Carradice green pannier but I don't know whether you need a different clamp for it.


----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Oct 2009)

I don't think you need a different clamp for it, but it's a bit confusing. IIRC the caradice website talks about a larger bracket. I think that actually refers to the metal brace thing which pannier straps onto, not the plastic thing that fits onto the front of the bike. I think you may have to buy it separately for the Caradice panniers.


----------



## Yellow Fang (24 Mar 2010)

There seem to be some nice new Brompton panniers coming out soon. I might hang on for the T bag, as it seems to have significantly more capacity than any other. I love the A bag, but it's a bit dear. Apart from Ortlieb, Caradice still seem to be offering a couple of models. I was tempted by the silver reflective one. You can even still order a wicker basket for a Brompton, although I'm not sure how well it actually clicks onto the pannier holder. It looks a bit iffy to me.


----------



## chap (24 Mar 2010)

Yellow Fang said:


> There seem to be some nice new Brompton panniers coming out soon. I might hang on for the T bag, as it seems to have significantly more capacity than any other. I love the A bag, but it's a bit dear. Apart from Ortlieb, Caradice still seem to be offering a couple of models. I was tempted by the silver reflective one. You can even still order a wicker basket for a Brompton, although I'm not sure how well it actually clicks onto the pannier holder. It looks a bit iffy to me.




I am stuck between the C and T bag. The T-bag sounds better, but do I need all that space. Ideally, I could just attach my weekend holdall to the front clip. Actually, there is a thought...


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2010)

I really like the C bag, having used it all Winter (end of October to the end of February). It's pretty large too (I think if I needed more space, I'd just whack my Carradice on the back of the bike).


----------



## Yellow Fang (26 Mar 2010)

There is quite a good blog review of the S bag, C bag and Carradice City Folder here. 

He doesn't like the Carradice City Folder, but that appears to be from an aesthetic POV. I sort of know what he means. I've seen one or two khaki coloured ones and didn't like them much myself. I didn't realise the buckles were for show. They actually have plastic fasteners. I think I prefer this as buckling and unbuckling straps all day would be a pain. I think I'd get the black version if I were to get one. I'm tempted by the silver Carradry City Folder too, but it has mesh back pockets instead of cloth. Also, I gather it's aimed more for carrying lap tops, folders, paperwork and that sort of thing, where as I use mine more for sports kit.

As far as the C and S bag, if you have the straight handle-barred S-type brompton, you only have the S bag option. If you any of the other handlebar configurations, the C bag seems a better bag. 

Still, I have to say I like the look of that new T bag.


----------



## mickle (26 Mar 2010)

Near the bottom. Yum.


----------



## Yellow Fang (26 Mar 2010)

It's good to see someone keeping the traditional crafts alive. There are not many of them around any more. And thinking about it, I think it would attach ok. I'd be a little worried about the basket tilting up going over a bump. My other fear is things jumping out cycling off a kerb or down a pothole. Also, I'm male and can't be seen dead cycling with something like that.


----------



## Yellow Fang (26 Mar 2010)

Here's a review of the Carradice City Folders with video. Not bad, still don't like the colour.


----------



## dmoan (30 Mar 2010)

Yellow Fang said:


> It's good to see someone keeping the traditional crafts alive. There are not many of them around any more. And thinking about it, I think it would attach ok. I'd be a little worried about the basket tilting up going over a bump. My other fear is things jumping out cycling off a kerb or down a pothole. Also, I'm male and can't be seen dead cycling with something like that.



Mrs dmoan had one made last year - attaches to the front clip using the same frame (bought seperately) as the usual bags and attaches to the frame using nice leather straps and buckles. It is no more likely to move than any other bag!

It is deeper than you might think and nothing has jumped out yet. It took a few weeks to be made, but ordering was simple (email followed by PayPal) and it arrived safe and sound.

It is a bit girly though, but it wouldn't stop me from collecting some milk and a Chinese takeaway from the local shops!


----------



## Crankarm (30 Mar 2010)

The old Touring Pannier is best with a full steel frame, no plastic bits to cut costs and reduce stength.

Why Ortlieb couldn't produce a fully waterproof version of the Touring pannier since they already make the well renouned Roller Classics, I don't know. Their offering seems to have a flip lid and handle on top. The touring bag is carried by the handle of the frame not the bag itself which Ortlieb seem to want one to do.


----------



## Yellow Fang (11 Jan 2012)

Cheers to John The Monkey for spotting these Mini Ortlieb panniers. Very nice, but 7 litres?!


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jan 2012)

Upon reflection, I'd buy the silver Carradice, and pretend I was a spaceman.


----------

